# Multiple Export styles.



## Jknights (May 26, 2016)

I dont think this is currently possible but maybe I have just missed it.

I would like a plugin that allows me to set up multiple Export styles so that I can select a number of images and then choose one Export from a list of Export styles.  So one style would put the full size JPG images (AdobeRGB colourspace) in a certain directory whilst another style would watermark my images and export them as 2048pixels (sRGB colourspace) on longest side as well as putting in a different directory.

Notice I want to be able to choose from a list of presaved Export styles rather than having to edit the Export template that I currently have to do.

I am sure that somebody like John Beardsworth would be able to do this if it is at all possible.


Thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (May 26, 2016)

I did actually do something like that for a client, though it was more about chaining a series of exports. You had to choose the presets, then hit OK. What do you mean by export "styles" though?


----------



## Jknights (May 26, 2016)

A style in my terminology is really just a presaved set of export parameters.


----------



## DGStinner (May 26, 2016)

You can create as many export presets as you want.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 26, 2016)

Jknights said:


> I dont think this is currently possible but maybe I have just missed it.
> 
> I would like a plugin that allows me to set up multiple Export styles so that I can select a number of images and then choose one Export from a list of Export styles.  So one style would put the full size JPG images (AdobeRGB colourspace) in a certain directory whilst another style would watermark my images and export them as 2048pixels (sRGB colourspace) on longest side as well as putting in a different directory.
> 
> ...



As others have already mentioned, this is exactly what an Export Preset does...


----------



## johnbeardy (May 26, 2016)

I suspect the difference is that he wants to run a series of exports, automatically selecting a different preset each export.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 26, 2016)

Well, only the OP can answer that, but that is not how I read it.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 26, 2016)

Second sentence, using "preset" where he says "styles".


----------



## Jknights (May 26, 2016)

Yes that is correct John.

I want the ability to make an single or to chain a set of single exports into a multiple Export that do all of the following:
1.  Export to Directory1 a set of Tiff files
2.  Export to Directory2 a set of JPG files sized 2048 pixels long side with  my copyright info in sRGB colourspace.
3.  Export to Directory3 a set of full size JPG files full size in Adobe RGB1998 colourspace.


I do not want to have to edit the Export template each time to do a different output!
Also I dont want to have to run three individual export presets that I have created before.  I have those currently as the other posters have said is possible.
I am looking for the ability to select (one or more) three presets from a list or possibly to create a single preset that can call each of the three presets one after another for the same set of images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 27, 2016)

Jknights said:


> Yes that is correct John.
> 
> I want the ability to make an single or to chain a set of single exports into a multiple Export that do all of the following:
> 1.  Export to Directory1 a set of Tiff files
> ...



You already have that ability! Even though you cannot do this in one click, you can do it in three clicks. You don't have to edit the export template each time. Edit it for the first choice, then click in the lower left corner on the plus button to add this as a custom preset. Same for the other two. From now on, all it takes is choosing your three presets, so three menu clicks.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 27, 2016)

What you're missing is automation, Johan. So when you've done those three presets for client A, you then want to do the same again a week later, then 4 preset-driven exports for client B, and so on. So imagine if you could choose client A and run their export, chaining the relevant presets. The more repetitively you export, the more useful this is.


----------



## Jknights (May 27, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You already have that ability! Even though you cannot do this in one click, you can do it in three clicks. You don't have to edit the export template each time. Edit it for the first choice, then click in the lower left corner on the plus button to add this as a custom preset. Same for the other two. From now on, all it takes is choosing your three presets, so three menu clicks.


Hi Johan,
I already have those Export presets made and a few others!
What I want is to do is in one click to execute three export presets.   It would save a lot of time as I sometimes need to publish/export many images for clients at different sizes and file types.
The TIFFs especially take a while to export and then doing the copyright for web jpgs and then standard JPGs for customer viewing and sales.   Sometimes this takes about one hour or more. for all my different exports.  It would be good to be able to click once and go to bed, rather than wait and click again, and wait and click again, and so on!


----------



## DGStinner (May 27, 2016)

Are you waiting for the first export to finish before exporting the next set?  You should be able to run all three simultaneously without any issues if they're going to different directories.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 27, 2016)

DGStinner said:


> Are you waiting for the first export to finish before exporting the next set?  You should be able to run all three simultaneously without any issues if they're going to different directories.



Exactly. Choose the three export presets and go to bed. The next morning everything is ready for you. Really, what you are asking for would save you a few seconds, not more. There is absolutely no need to wait for an export preset to have finished before you can invoke the next one, even if it concerns the same selection of images.


----------



## Jknights (May 27, 2016)

DGStinner said:


> Are you waiting for the first export to finish before exporting the next set?  You should be able to run all three simultaneously without any issues if they're going to different directories.





JohanElzenga said:


> Exactly. Choose the three export presets and go to bed. The next morning everything is ready for you. Really, what you are asking for would save you a few seconds, not more. There is absolutely no need to wait for an export preset to have finished before you can invoke the next one, even if it concerns the same selection of images.



I have tried this and the machine (either Mac Pro 8 core 3GHz or Mac Mini 4core i7 2.3GHz both with 16 GB RAM) goes to 100% CPU and everything slows down to a crawl.  I appreciate what you are saying would work for say 30-80 images but for 200 or more images it takes a long long time.
Typically on a shoot I have 600-750 images.  I cull out the duds e.g. unsharp, bad pose, bad grouping of dancers, etc., and this leaves 300-500.  I then rate them and select out about 200-250 for moving forward for sales, publicity and website use by my customer and some for my personal portfolio.   I then push the Export button.
Currently I am working with images from 36MP and 24MP cameras so files are large.
I think I need to wait for John to provide a method of chaining Export presets.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 27, 2016)

You said you wanted to go to bed in the meantime, so who cares if the machine slows down to a crawl? Give it a try. As long as the machine doesn't crash and everything is ready the next morning, it doesn't really matter if it took 15 minutes or seven hours.

Really, I get the feeling you are trying to find reasons not to have to admit that you were looking for something that already exists. From what you wrote, it sounded very much like you didn't know you can save your own export presets. Then, when you were told how you can do this, you said you needed to wait for each one to finish and wanted to go to bed. Now, when you are told you can go to bed because you can invoke multiple presets, you find another reason why it won't work.


----------



## Jknights (May 27, 2016)

Johan I dont need to prove or justify anything.  I merely asked a question. We are not trolls who need to fight.
I have Export presets already made in my User Preset list (see screenshot).  I can choose to use your proposed solution but as I said it is less than perfect for me.
We need to be adult, I agree that my alternative preferred solution is not currently available but your solution will work.  I give you that.  I dont need to prove a point neither do you.

To this end I have today downloaded the Lightroom SDK and its associated documentation and I will examine how to code something that allows me to execute a solution closer to my preferred option.

Question closed, Answer obtained.  I thank you for your help.
I am sorry if this seems curt but I find your second paragraph offensive.  Maybe it is our Dutch candour


----------



## IanL (Jun 13, 2016)

Actually I think this would be a useful feature.  I have patterns of multiple exports I do for many clients (give them images sized for web and images sized for printing).  I would love to be able to select a few export pre-sets and have them run all at once.  Right now I do it by exporting the same selection twice or three times using a different pre-set each time.  I would live to automate that by selecting two or three at once and letting LR go.  What that would save me is the fiddling I need to do each time to get the pre-sets to point to the right parent directory and sub directories (so any feature supporting multiple pre-sets would need some way to handle specifying directories for each relative to each other).

I think it is a great idea.  If you build something let us know.


----------

